# Door to accessible space under stair



## Andrea Schoening (Apr 12, 2018)

Instead of of having nothing under the platform of a U shaped stair, I decided to enclose it, creating a space with 4'-11" ceiling height. It's really just a storage space. I want to add a access door so that the client can store stuff under the stair. I get that per R302.7 the walls and ceiling need type x gyp on it but what about the access door? Does it have to be a 20 min rated fire separation door with self closing device? This seems like overkill but I can't find anything about doors that lead to the accessible space under stairs. Help please.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2018)

Welcome 

Is your office on the beach?!


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2018)

Andrea Schoening said:


> Instead of of having nothing under the platform of a U shaped stair, I decided to enclose it, creating a space with 4'-11" ceiling height. It's really just a storage space. I want to add a access door so that the client can store stuff under the stair. I get that per R302.7 the walls and ceiling need type x gyp on it but what about the access door? Does it have to be a 20 min rated fire separation door with self closing device? This seems like overkill but I can't find anything about doors that lead to the accessible space under stairs. Help please.




Have to look at the book 
I am thinking no


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> View attachment 2832




Does it need a door 

And if so a rated one??


----------



## Andrea Schoening (Apr 12, 2018)

cda said:


> Does it need a door
> 
> And if so a rated one??


 it needs some kind of access panel/door. if the door needs to be fire rated was my question..


----------



## Andrea Schoening (Apr 12, 2018)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Is your office on the beach?!


lol, I wish


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 12, 2018)

Andrea Schoening said:


> it needs some kind of access panel/door. if the door needs to be fire rated was my question..


There's no requirement for a door.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 12, 2018)

Don't forget the fire blocking in the stringers.


----------



## steveray (Apr 13, 2018)

If there is no door, is it really enclosed......? ....To answer the OP, no special requirements for that door, just the drywall.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 13, 2018)

As stated above, nothing in the 2016 California Residential Code, requires it
Provide one-hour fire resistive construction on walls & ceiling under the interior of stairway

If the fire burns up the door, the framing is still protected


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 13, 2018)

If the stairs are set up like the photo's that Francis posted, then I believe your interior doors will work just fine. 

But if your entering from a garage side then the door would have to meet the same requirements steel or solid core wood door with closer. 

I have seen this same u-shaped stairway with a cut-down door below the platform being entered from the garage side (resident wanted to store mowers under the stairs) and I have seen an opening on the rec-room side with a cut-down door. Some do not want to loose the space and want the coat closet separate from the storage under the stairway.


----------



## Andrea Schoening (Apr 13, 2018)

mark handler said:


> As stated above, nothing in the 2016 California Residential Code, requires it
> Provide one-hour fire resistive construction on walls & ceiling under the interior of stairway
> 
> If the fire burns up the door, the framing is still protected



Thank you, this makes a lot of sense


----------



## Lisa Smith (May 15, 2018)

Hi, I stumbled across this forum looking for information.

I am the President of my HOA (which is in the city of SD), and we have a proposal from a homeowner in front of us to put in a closet under her stairs (just like above).  There is a HOA Board member that is saying that "it is code" to drywall the storage room that is being put in and not leave it as studs.  The homeowner is saying that the closet doesn't require interior drywall.  They have been going back and forth for months.

Based on what I am seeing above, it looks like it is required.  I've attempted to find this in the 2016 California Residential Building Code, but can't seem to find it.  Can anyone point me with a link or tell me which specific section of the code has this information so I can't print it and bring it to the meeting, and resolve this matter.  I would really appreciate any help in locating the specific text so I can print it.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lisa Smith (May 16, 2018)

Nevermind, I found it from the list above.  Its been a long day.


----------



## ICE (May 16, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> But if your entering from a garage side then the door would have to meet the same requirements steel or solid core wood door with closer.



I need to be convinced about that.


----------



## cda (May 16, 2018)

Lisa Smith said:


> Hi, I stumbled across this forum looking for information.
> 
> I am the President of my HOA (which is in the city of SD), and we have a proposal from a homeowner in front of us to put in a closet under her stairs (just like above).  There is a HOA Board member that is saying that "it is code" to drywall the storage room that is being put in and not leave it as studs.  The homeowner is saying that the closet doesn't require interior drywall.  They have been going back and forth for months.
> 
> ...




Welcome !!!


----------



## cda (May 16, 2018)

Have to love hoa’s


----------

